# Bilder in "Filmrolle" einfügen



## styles3333 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo

ist es möglich Bilder in eine Filmrolle einzufügen das es echt und realistisch aussieht?







Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Another (4. Mai 2009)

Ja.



---

Ma ehrlich, kommt darauf an was du dir vorstellst. Die von dir gepostete Beispiel-Filmrolle sieht beispielsweise schon ma eher nach Web 2.0 Grafik aus. Wie dem auch sei, via Transformationswerkzeug bekommste 'ne Menge hin. Wichtig ist hier jedoch eher das Spiel von Licht u. Schatten, respektive Reflektionen, an den richtigen Stellen.


----------



## Leola13 (4. Mai 2009)

Hai,

schau mal bei panosfx, das kommt der Sache doch schon recht nahe.

Bei DOCMA gab es auch mal einen Workshop dazu.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## styles3333 (6. Mai 2009)

gibt es nicht irgendwo ein "einfaches" Tutorial?


----------



## ink (6. Mai 2009)

Es gibt nicht nur eins, sondern Millionen:
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/News-file-article-sid-88.html
http://www.welt-der-phantasie.de/psd-tutorials/Filmstreifen-1/filmstreifen.htm
http://www.13dots.com/index.php?categoryid=33&p2_articleid=56

Einfach mal google bemühen, geht ganz gut...
mfg


----------

